# Married less then a year husband lied ,on steriods



## Gypseygoddess (Sep 23, 2019)

.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Wow, get a protection order, and get him evaluated my a physiologist, get a lawyer show him what has occurred at the gym he was kicked out of. And the he's injecting (possible illegal drugs) move out to a safe womams shelter. Do something before he kills you and himself.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

How does he afford gym memberships, rebuy things he has destroyed, drugs and roids plus $600 a month for expenses if he has no income? How much saving does he have? What will happen when savings runs out? You have a lawyer to help with annulment? Speak to your lawyer about a protection order. 

His parents probably know him better than anyone. Will they help you? What about your family? Do you know how to get in touch with domestic violence resources in your town? You need an escape plan and resources to facilitate this.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

I read three sentences and that was enough. Do whatever you have to to leave before you get hurt.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Get out before he kills you.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Since you are asking advice, I say, "Get out as soon as you are able to do it safely!"

You will need a plan. You should get the support of a woman's shelter. Even if you don't stay there, most centers in the US have support staff that will be able to give you advice. 
Make sure you have the documents you need, finances in order. Do it at a time when it's not likely to provoke confrontation--like when he's at the gym, or something like that. 

The time of greatest danger for a woman in a violent relationship is when she leaves. So have everything prepared.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Get yourself into a shelter.
Get an order of protection.
Start the annulment.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Are the Police aware? They should be. If not, tell them.

Do you have a lawyer, contact details of a shelter, if you need one in a hurry?


----------



## Tex X (May 17, 2017)

Roid rage. What a friggin moron your H is. Get a restraining order filed immediately. Get a lawyer ASAP. Buy a VAR and have it on you at all times. I think you said you live in your house, so if anyone leaves it should be him. But as others have said you do need to know where you can go to be safe if things get out of hand. Your H is a ticking time bomb. Get him out of your life as quick as you can!!


----------

